# Southwest Chief Thurway bus connection in Flagstaff, AZ



## Gayle (Mar 16, 2018)

Traveling on the Southwest Chief to Williams, AZ. I transfer to an Amtrak Thurway bus in Flagstaff to get to Williams. Does this bus stop at the Flagstaff Amtrak station or do I have to pick it up at the Flagstaff Greyhound station?


----------



## KmH (Mar 16, 2018)

The Amtrak station.

It's a passenger van operated by Arizona Shuttle.

It goes to the Holiday Inn Express in Williams.


----------



## PVD (Mar 16, 2018)

Arizona Shuttle picks up at the Amtk Station for the Phx run, pretty sure its the same for GC. Thete is a Greyhound connection at the bus stop available for Phoenix, but that's separate.


----------

